# Breathable stocking foot waders & Felt soled wading shoes for sale



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I have some very gently used White River (Bass Pro Shops) Chest high stocking foot waders for sale. Both the large and small are used only once and I guarantee they have no leaks. 
1 Pair size Large - $45 
1 Pair size x small - $45

I also have 1 pair of White River felt soled wading shoes w full lace closures - $45.00

Buyer to pay shipping. Accept Check, MO or PayPal.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

what size boot for the large?


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh yeah, sorry. They are size 11


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

A little too small for me - Too bad cause I could really use a newer pair...

Sandcrab


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

Buyers-to-be should be aware that felt soles are now illegal in Maryland


----------

